# Non Government Positions in Canberra



## Naish_82 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi all,

Just curious if anyone has any pointers for a US citizen on a bridging visa for non government positions in Canberra? (waiting for Partner Visa to be approved....applied on shore with a decision ready application and it's been 7 months and we haven't heard a thing) (did get the working restrictions removed- thank goodness!) I have a Finance degree from the states; however, I feel like Canberra is ALL government jobs which require you to be an Australian citizen with a security clearance!! I'm becoming severely frustrated seeing all of these positions advertised, but I cannot apply for them due to the security requirements. Does anyone have any advice on reputable recruitment agencies or any private sector organizations that I could contact? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

It might be worth moving to Sydney. The financial centre of Australia. Canberra is a very young capital. It didn't have the chance to spin a whole range of industries yet. Plus it's proximity to Sydney makes it uncompetitive for most industries (but federal). 
Other option is to look for local government jobs (I.e ACT councils) these are not federal and in general might not require citizenship. However competition for these is fierce.


----------

